# geez. another air ride issue--help?



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

02 allroad
pumps up slower in the last month. sometimes takes so long to pump up the light stayes on and the i turn it off and restart the car to finish pumping it up. so i'm guessing the pump is almost dead.
the front right drops down overnight....
tried a soapy water temp for leaks-nothing....
any other ways to test them out better without guessing and throwing parts at it??!
best place for a new pump?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: geez. another air ride issue--help? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
best place for a new pump?

Here > http://www.arnottindustries.co....html <
the air spring - could be just the o-ring but probably the bladdder. Arnott has those too. They (Arnott) have really stepped up on this.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: geez. another air ride issue--help? (eurocars)*

Changed out the air spring on one side last weekend. This is my bro's car. The bag would only leak at the lowest level. Turns out the bag is disintegrating right as it rolls over (thus spreading the crack open) into that section, the air gaps would seal itself if it's at a different ride height.
Arnott's stuff is pretty good!


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: geez. another air ride issue--help? (vwtoys)*

FYI - my father-in-law's suspension light keeps coming on, dealership says it's the "hydraulic pump"







They are really refering to the air compressor linked above, correct?
They quoted him $2,000 for the job.







From above, looks like the part is $300 and the labor is frickin easy. A few nuts & bolts with some wire stripping and crimping.


----------

